
Even Famous Female Economists Get No Respect - jeo1234
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/12/upshot/even-famous-female-economists-get-no-respect.html?_r=0
======
andrewclunn
To be fair, the last time the worlds leading economists listened intently to a
woman, we got Objectivism. There, that should piss off feminists AND
libertarians!

